# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ( أحكام المــد في القرآن )

## الشيخ السيد عبد الرحمن

المــــــــــــ  ـــد
المــد: هو إطالة زمن الصوت بحرف المد .              وحروف المد ثلاثة:
- الألف الساكنة المفتوح ما قبلها. والألف دائما ساكنة ومفتوح ما قبلها .
- الواو الساكنة المضموم ما قبلها .
- الياء الساكنة المكسور ما قبلها .
وقد اجتمعت في كلمة : (( نُوحِيهَا )) .

أنواع المـــــــــد:
هناك تسعة أنواع من المد لو عرفها القارئ لأغنته عن أي مسميات أخرى من المدود وهي كالآتي:
1- المـد الطبيعي أو الأصلي*:*

هو المَدُّ الذي لا تقوم ذات الحرف إلا به. ولا يتوقف على سبب من همز 
أو سكون .    ومقداره : حركتان .
وسمي طبيعياً لأن صاحب الطبيعة لا ينقصه و لا يزيد عن حده .
مثل:(قَال ... قِيل ... يقُول ... مُوسَى ... عِيسَى ... اهبطَا ... قلنَا ...قُولَا) 

* ملحوظة:  الحركتان: تقدر بزمن النطق بحرفين متحركين متتاليين.فمثلاً:
 قَ + قَ = قا ...... قُ + قُ = قو ...... قِ + قِ = قي.....وهكذا.
وقيل أن الحركة : مقدار قبض الإصبع أو بسطه.
وقيل أن الحركتين تقدر بثانية .    وكل ذلك صحيح .
* وهذا هو (المد الأصلي) والمدود التالية هو ما يسميه العلماء(المد الفرعي)

2- مد البــدل : 
هو أن تأتي الهمزة قبل حرف المد في كلمة واحدة .
مقداره : حركتان . مثل المد الطبيعي .
مثل: ( ءَادم – ءَامنوا – ءَايات -  إِيمان – أُوتُو – أُوذُوا ).

* سبب التسمية: لأن أصلها همزتين الأولى متحركة والثانية ساكنة فأبدلت الهمزة الثانية بحرف مد يتناسب مع حركة الهمزة الأولى .
مثل: ( أَأْمَن )  أُبْدِلَت الهمزة الثانية ألفاً فصارت   ( ءَامَن )
      ( أُأْذُوا )  أُبْدِلَت الهمزة الثانية واواً فصارت  ( أُوذُوا ) 
      ( إِأْمَانَاً )  أُبْدِلَت الهمزة الثانية ياءاً فصارت   ( إِيمَانَاً ) 
ومن مد البدل:(الْآخِرَة  ِ– إسرائِيل– الظمئَان– سيئَات– مستهزئُون– يراءُون)

3- مــد العوض:
مد العوض له علاقة بالتنوين عند الوقف عليه فالتنوين المضموم أو المكسور نقف عليه بالسكون . مثل ( عليمٌ :عليمْ – عليمٍ: عليمْ ) 
أما التنوين المنصوب نقف عليه بالألف .
إذاً  مد العوض : هو أن نعوض عن التنوين المنصوب ألفا عند الوقف. 
مقداره: حركتان . مثل المد الطبيعي .
مثل: ((عفواً – غفوراً - عليماً - حكيماً – ماءً – نساءً – سواءً- دعاءً ).
فنقف عليها هكذا:(عفوا – غفورا-عليما – ماءا – نساءا – سواءا-دعاءا)

*إلا إذا كان الوقف على تنوين التاء المربوطة فإنها لا تمد بل يقف عليها بالهاء الساكنة المهموسة مثل: ( جنةً :جنةْ -- شجرةً:شجرهْ --  فاكههً:فاكههْ )

4-المد المتصل (الواجب)*:*
هو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد همز في نفس الكلمة.
*ومقداره:(4 أو 5) حركات       *وحكمه: الوجوب.   ولذا سمي واجبا .
وسمي متصلاً لاتصال الهمز مع حرف المد في كلمة واحده.
مثل : ( الصائمين - يشاء - جاء - السماء - السوء  – هنيئاَ - مريئا - خطيئته – يضيء – سيئت )

* ملحوظة: إذا كان الهمز في المد المتصل متطرفا ووقفنا عليه مثل: 
 (يشاء - جاء – السماء) يكون فيه المد من 4: 6 حركات . 
هذا بخلاف ( دعاءً . ماءً ) لأن آخره  مد عوض .

5- المد المنفصل ( الجائز) : 
يكون بين كلمتين حيث يقع حرف المد في آخر الكلمة الأولى والهمزة في أول الكلمة التالية.
ومقداره: ( 2 - 4 - 5 )حركات .  حكمه : جائز    
وسمي منفصلاً لانفصال الهمزة عن حرف المد.
وسمي جائزا لجواز قصره وتوسطه ومده .
أمثلة:إنا أنزلناه – إني أخاف- قوا أنفسكم - توبوا إلى الله - يا أيها – هؤلاء.

*ملاحظة: يجب المساواة بين مقادير المد المنفصل فلا يكون بعضها أطول أو أقصر من بعض. فلا يقرأ بعضها بالقصر وبعضها بالتوسط وبعضها بالمد.   
- المد المنفصل يكون عند الوصل. أما عند الوقف يمد طبيعيا لانعدام السبب

6- مد الصـــلة:
هو صلة هاء الضمير الغائب بواو إن كانت مضمومة  أو بياء إن كانت مكسورة .  وذلك إذا وقعت بين متحركين.
كيفيته: تشبع ضمة الهاء ليتولد عنها واواً مدية  أو تشبع كسرة الهاء ليتولد عنها ياء مديه .
* و ينقسم مد الصلة إلى: ( صلة صغرى - وصلة كبرى ).
1- الصلة الصغرى: هو أن لا يأتي بعد هاء الضمير همزة . 
   وحكمها حكم المد الطبيعي تماما.  تمد حركتين .
أمثلة : ( لهو ما في السماوات - فتهجد بهﮮ نافلة لك - إنه كان بهﮮ بصيراً – 
        إنهو لقول رسول كريم ) 
2- الصلة الكبرى: هو أن يأتي بعد هاء الضمير همزة . 
   وحكمها حكم المد المنفصل تماما .   تمد بمقدار ( 2- 4 -5 ) .
أمثلة:(عندهو إلا - من علمهﮮ إلا - قال له صاحبهو وهو يحاورهو أكفرت- فلا كاشف لهو إلا هو )
* ملحوظة: مد الصلة لا يكون إلا في حالة الوصل .
أما في حالة الوقف فيكون الوقف بالهاء الساكنة المهموسة .

7- المد العارض للسـكون*:* 
هو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد سكون عارض .   أي بسبب الوقف على الكلمة . 
حكمه: جائز                     0 مقداره : يمد: ( 2 - 4- 6 ) حركات .
الأمثلة:(العالمي  ن – المتقين – المصير – العذاب – العباد –كافرون - ينفقون ) 

8- مـد اللـين : 
هو مد الواو أو الياء الساكنتين المفتوح ما قبلها إذا جاء بعدها سكون عارض أي بسبب الوقف.     فحكمه: كالمد العارض للسكون يمد: ( 2-4-6)
أمثلة : شَيْء. خَوْف ، بَيْت ، عَلَيْه ، قرَيْش , صَيْف , الغَيْب

ملاحظات على المـد العارض واللين* يجب المساواة بين مقادير المد العارض السكون . كما يجب المساواة بين مقادير مد اللين . فلا يكون بعضها أطول أو أقصر من بعض .                    
* ويلاحظ أن لا يزيد مد اللين على المد العارض للسكون . لأن حروف المد  
  أقوى من حروف اللين .
* مد اللين يكون في حالة الوقف أما في حالة الوصل فإنه لا يمدّ .
*حرف اللين في المصحف عليه سكون. بخلاف حرف المد خالي من السكون.

9- المـد اللازم* :*

هو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد سكون أصلي في نفس الكلمة. 
- حكمه : واجب . بمقدار: ست حركات . في جميع أقسـامه الآتية.
أقسامه : ينقسم المد اللازم إلى قسمين : ( كلمي - حرفي ) .

1 - المد اللازم الكلمي : ينقسم إلى قسمين : (كلمي مثقل -كلمي مخفف ) 

أ- المد اللازم الكلمي المثقل : وهو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد حرف مشدد في نفس الكلمة .      
أمثلة :(الضالّين - الصآخّة - الطآمّة - الحآقّة - دآبّة – تأمرونّي– أتحآجّونّي
- ءآلذَّكَرَيْنِ – ءآللَّهُ )

ب - المد اللازم الكلمي المخفف: وهو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد حرف ساكن غير مشدد في نفس كلمة.    
مثال : (ءآلْان ) موضعين فقط في سورة يونس :
( ءآلْآنَ وَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ ), ( ءآلْآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ ).

* ملحوظة: هذه الكلمات { ءآلذَّكَرَيْنِ – ءآللَّهُ – ءآلْآنَ }
يصح أن تمد مداً لازما ست حركات . ويسميه بعض العلماء (مد الفرق). 
وذلك للفرق بين الاستفهام والخبر .  
ويصح فيها التسهيل من غير مد مطلقا . 
والتسهيل: ( هو حالة بين الهمزة والألف ). ويحذر أن تنطق هاء .
* أما كلمة (أَاَْعْجَمِيٌّ )فليس فيها غير التسهيل وجوباً.

2- المد اللازم الحرفي : يتعلق بحروف الهجاء التي افتتح بها بعض أوائل السور 
وهي 29 سورة . وهذه الحروف:(14)حرف مجموعة في قوله (نص حكيم قطعا له سر) . وتنقسم هذه الحروف إلى:-
1-  " ا "  لا تمد مطلقاً لعدم وجود حرف مد فيه.
2- حروف كلمة " حي طهر " تمد مداً طبيعياً بمقدار حركتين وتنطق على     
     حرفين فتقول: ( حا- يا- طا- ها- را ) 
3- حروف كلمة " نقص عسلكم" تمد مداً لازماً ست حركات. وتنطق على ثلاثة أحرف أوسطها حرف مد .
وهذا النوع هو الذي يكون فيه المد اللازم الحرفي وتطبق فيه سائر أحكام التجويد كالإدغام والإخفاء والقلقلة ونحو ذلك .

*** وينقسم المد الحرفي إلى قسمين : (مثقل - مخفف )
ا- المد اللازم الحرفي المثقل : هو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد سكون مدغم فيما بعده (مُشَدَّدٌ).     
أمثلة : ( ألم )  تقرأ: ( ألف لآ مِّيم )......... ( طسم ) تقرأ: ( طا سيمِّيم ).

ب- المد اللازم الحرفي المخفف: هو أن يأتي بعد حرف المد سكون غير مدغم فيما بعده .      
مثل: (حم عسق) تقرأ:( حا ميمْ . عَينْ سينْ قافْ).....(يس) تقرأ:( يا سينْ)
(حم) تقرأ:( حا ميمْ ).  وهكذا مع مراعاة أحكام التجويد بين هذه الحروف
تنبيهـات هامة بالمــــــدود*  مراتب المـدودِ :
(المد اللازم - المد المتصل - المد العارض للسكون- المد المنفصل- المد البدل)
فإذا اجتمع سببان من أسباب المد أحدهما قوي والآخر ضعيف عمل بالقوي، وألغي الضعيف. 
0مثل: ( وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ ) فحرف المد وهو الألف في "آمين" باعتبار تقدم الهمز عليه يُعد بدلا وباعتبار بعده حرف مشدد يُسمى لازما، فيُعمل بالمد اللازم ويلغى المد البدل. لقوته، ويلغى البدل لضعفه.
0( ءآلذَّكَرَيْنِ – ءآللَّهُ – ءآلْآنَ) اجتمع فيها مد بدل ومد لازم. فيُعمل بالمد اللازم ويلغى المد البدل. 
0وأيضا:( آلْآنَ – إسرائيل– سيئات– مستهزئُون – يراءون) اجتمع فيها مد بدل ومد عارض للسكون وقفا فيقدم العارض للسكون .ويلغى مد البدل
0ومثل: (رئاء الناس) اجتمع مد بدل ومد متصل فيقدم المتصل على البدل .
0ومثل:(وَجَاءُوا أَبَاهُمْ)فيها مد بدل ومد منفصل فيقدم المنفصل على البدل.

***مد التمكين: هو ياءان أولاهما مشددة مكسورة و ثانيهما ساكنة وهي التي تمد.مثل:(حيّيتم– النبيّين– الحواريّين).أو واوين مثل:(وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا),(قَالُ  ا وَهُمْ)    
حكمه: يمد مدًا طبيعيًا. مقدار حركتين. سبب التسمية: لأن الشدة تخرجه متمكناً حذرا من الإدغام أو الإسقاط، . وهو يتبع المد الطبيعي.

*** قد تتحول الواو المتحركة المضموم ما قبلها إلى واو مدية بسبب الوقف عليها بالسكون  مثل(لن ندعُوَا ←لن ندعُوْ) -- ( لتتلُوَا ← لتتلُوْ ). 
كذلك الياء مثل( نَسِيَ ←نَسِيْ)-( مَعِيَ← مَعِيْ)  ففيها مد طبيعي وقفاً .

* بعض القراء: يطيل حرف المد في  مثل: ( حكيما – خبيرا – سبيلا – غفورا- زبورا - سلاما - قواما ) وذلك عند الوقف عليها وهذا خطأ لأنها مد طبيعي وصلاً ووقفاً .

----------

